

Elixir 0.9.0 released. Reducers inspired by Clojure's Reducers on the Erlang VM - devinus
http://elixir-lang.org/blog/2013/05/23/elixir-v0-9-0-released

======
josevalim
Just a note: we are still researching and working on the fold mechanisms (for
actual parallel execution of the reducers). Since it is easy to run
distributed software in the Erlang VM, we are also evaluating the best ways to
have distributed strategies built-in. But the foundation is already there.

